# Pickens?



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

It's my first time ever fishing at Fort Pickens what will have to expect for the sheepshead spawn and what time is the best to go?


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

the best place to fish when they are coming through there is where the rock jetties are.. there is generally several people fishing there already though lol, just get as close as you can, Live shrimp generaly work the best , or crabs. take lots of tackle as there is tons of things to get hung up on where the sheeps like to hang out.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Are There fish right now?


----------



## RonChris (Nov 28, 2013)

APRIL is the month! Get there early in the morning (to get a good spot on the pier) and plan to stay as long as you can stand it. As the month progresses the crowds get larger and it gets aggravating. 

The weather is unpredictable in April (sometimes cold, sometimes hot, and most often it is always windy).

Live shrimp is the best bait... although live minnows and fiddler crabs work too.

My wife and I went every Monday (and sometimes Tuesday) for the entire month and caught our limit most of those days.


----------

